# thanks



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello,I do not know if you remember me, probably not. I wa pregnant when I started the tapes. I had lots of vomiting constipation and gas. I was also hospitalised because as a consecuence I became severely depressed. The tapes did not work so well for me during the pregnancy probably because of the hormonal effects on my bowels. However, once I gave birth I redid the whole process of listening to the tapes and during the whole year following the hearings I have been progressing to the point that I now believe that I am 85% cured. It is now 2 years post my pregnancy and slowly my body has been progressing and I am convinced that it is thanks to Mike´s tapes!!! Thank you to mike and all of you


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Nancy, I remember you.Congradulations on the new addition.







Happy to hear the tapes have helped you and that you redid them after the pregnancy. Mike will be happy to hear this and will let him know.Again very hapy to hear your doing 85% better.Keep in touch with us.


----------

